# YJ VS. XJ - Which to buy



## The Duke (Feb 19, 2007)

OK, I am selling my F250 and looking to switch to something else.

I have a YJ, but it is built up and mostly a off road vehicle and a weekend driver.

I am thinking about getting an XJ an putting a plow on it, but wanted to know if any body has used both and which they prefer.

Thanks.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

I would go with the XJ. This was my first plow truck and I liked the way it would maneuver around things, I have moved up to a pickup but still miss the Cherokee try this link. Mike

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=509706#post509706


----------



## The Duke (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks. I have a potential XJ that I may get.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

If you can find one an XJ with the full-time transfer case would be a major plus. Just to clarify the transfer case has 5 positions 2wd - 4wd Part time - 4wd Full time - Neutral - 4wd Lo Part time.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Lets see

YJ hevier than XJ (100#)
YJ same drive train as XJ
YJ Has A Frame
YJ has Better visability
YJ You sit higher
YJ has a smaller turning radius than the XJ (isnt that why your thinking of downsizing)

XJ has like 5 HP more than the YJ
XJ has more room



eup get the XJ


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

theplowmeister;511888 said:


> Lets see
> 
> YJ hevier than XJ (100#)
> YJ same drive train as XJ
> ...


Let's compare 99 XJ to a 95 YJ, since they are both in the same price range and the 99 XJ is arguably the best year for them

XJ is heavier by almost 300lbs.

XJ can have the 4.0/AW4 possible NP242 and a Chrysler 8.25 rear end, YJ had 4.0/TF999 NP241 and the Dana 35 rear.

I have never heard of problems with the unibody except in severe off roading.

Visibility can be argued YJ = a cube of windows, XJ = a rectangle of windows, I never had any issues seeing.

I'll give you it sits higher.

I'll give you turning radius too, but it's only by 3 feet.

XJ is 10 more HP and 5 more TQ, but has an improved intake design which gives better mileage and driveability than the YJ.

XJ has more interior room (cargo capacity 69 cu ft compared to 22), better ride, better fuel mileage, a non disconnect front axle, slightly longer and wider and can seat more than 2 comfortably.


----------



## snow problem (Mar 19, 2007)

I could not agree more with Festerw, I plow with a 99 XJ with the NP 242, and I love it. with the money saved you could by buy the plow.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

A the YJ IS heavier
the Yj was avalible with a D44 
I did not say the unibody was a problem Just that you aint got a frame.


----------



## snow problem (Mar 19, 2007)

I thought I read some of your threads (plowmeiser) whenyou said the un-body was not a good choice for plowing and that you hve seen the windows break out of them because of the un-body and plowing. I am comfused.


----------



## The Duke (Feb 19, 2007)

theplowmeister;512192 said:


> A the YJ IS heavier
> the Yj was avalible with a D44
> I did not say the unibody was a problem Just that you aint got a frame.


YJ NEVER came from the factory with a D44. The D35 was the one and only option.
The TJ's came with an option for the D44 in some Sport models.

Thanks for all the response. I bought a 98 XJ today:


----------



## The Duke (Feb 19, 2007)

festerw;511864 said:


> If you can find one an XJ with the full-time transfer case would be a major plus. Just to clarify the transfer case has 5 positions 2wd - 4wd Part time - 4wd Full time - Neutral - 4wd Lo Part time.


It does have the full time.......why is that a major plus?

Thanks.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

theplowmeister;512192 said:


> A the YJ IS heavier


Not according to anything I've read, 95 YJ curb weight is 3083, 95 XJ is 3102 and a 98 XJ like he bought is 3354,


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

The Duke;512512 said:


> It does have the full time.......why is that a major plus?
> 
> Thanks.


Because you can leave it in 4wd and not have to worry about the front binding when you're making a tight turn, so you don't have to play the shift in and out of 4wd game.

It seriously doesn't sound like a big deal but once you get used to it you'll hate having to shift in and out. My last 3 vehicles had the full-time (98 XJ, 99 XJ, and 99 Dakota) and my new to me 92 Dakota has just the part-time and I forgot how many times I needed to pull it in and out of 4wd.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Snow problem... Ive seen the windows pop out when OFF-Roading If I said PLowing I miss typed.


festerw
I hate being WRONG as it turns out I AM.... I cant say the curb weight of 95 wrangle
When I bought my 2000 TJ I also looked at the 99 XJ the TJ was 100# heavier.


----------

